# [solved] IPV6 on local Network can't ping hosts whats wrong?

## boospy

Hi 

I would like to change the LAN additional to IPV6 too. I would like to appeal to the services of Avahi. But i can't ping IPV6 adresses to another host in the LAN. I don't now why. I allready become an IPV6 address.

```
Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:14:5e:29:a3:80  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.139  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::214:5eff:fe29:a380/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:13953748 errors:0 dropped:9 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11888572 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:4598907456 (4.2 GiB)  TX bytes:16389249264 (15.2 GiB)
```

When i ping localhost:

```
ping6 ip6-localhost

PING ip6-localhost(ip6-localhost) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from ip6-localhost: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.027 ms

64 bytes from ip6-localhost: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.029 ms
```

```
ping6 -I bond0 ff02::1

PING ff02::1(ff02::1) from fe80::214:5eff:fe29:a380 bond0: 56 data bytes

64 bytes from fe80::214:5eff:fe29:a380: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.034 ms

64 bytes from fe80::214:5eff:fe29:a380: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.124 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from fe80::21f:1fff:fe71:faf3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.175 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from fe80::219:bbff:fed3:268: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.224 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from fe80::21a:4dff:fe57:7a27: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.345 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from fe80::7829:10ff:fee1:af4b: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.431 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from fe80::fc55:72ff:fea3:7bfd: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.441 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from fe80::d4fe:b4ff:fe74:ed85: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.445 ms (DUP!)
```

But i cant't ping another host.  When i browse the network with avahi i see all Host with IPV6 and IPV4 togehter. I can't say in the "/etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf" 

```
use-ipv4=no
```

When i do that, i see only IPV6 hosts, but i can't ping with MDNS, so i think IPV6 ist not really present. 

```
cat /etc/nsswitch.conf 

# /etc/nsswitch.conf:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo/src/patchsets/glibc/extra/etc/nsswitch.conf,v 1.1 2006/09/29 23:52:23 vapier Exp $

passwd:      compat

shadow:      compat

group:       compat

# passwd:    db files nis

# shadow:    db files nis

# group:     db files nis

hosts:       files mdns_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns

networks:    files dns

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

automount:   files

aliases:     files
```

I also can't ping only IPV6 IPs.

```
ping6 2001:db8:1:0:5054:ff:feca:90b6/64

unknown host
```

What shall i do? 

Greetings

boospyLast edited by boospy on Wed Sep 21, 2011 11:18 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boospy

I installed "radvd" on one server in my network, and eth0 on an Ubuntu likes this:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 52:54:00:b8:25:f5  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.49  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6-Adresse: 2001:db8:1:0:5054:ff:feb8:25f5/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: fe80::5054:ff:feb8:25f5/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1

          RX packets:454 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:147 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:59675 (59.6 KB)  TX bytes:27368 (27.3 KB)
```

So i see two inet6 addresses. And i can ping from a Gentoo the Ubuntu. I also can use the FQDN (form Avahi). But Gentoo becoms no 2th IP6 Address. So i can't ping a Gentoo.

Do I really need radvd? Why do i need 2 IPV6 Addresses? 

```
 inet6-Adresse: 2001:db8:1:0:5054:ff:feb8:25f5/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: fe80::5054:ff:feb8:25f5/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
```

How i configure Gentoo to become a second IP6 Address? 

Greetings 

boospy

----------

## jowr

The fe80 address is called a 'link local' address, it is like an RFC1918 address but every device has one.

The other address is globally routed.

You need radvd (+dhcpv6, if you want to hand out dns, ntp, etc) to hand out the globally routable addresses. 

I also suggest you learn about ipv6, and read the gentoo ipv6 guide.

Now, this is incorrect: "ping6 2001:db8:1:0:5054:ff:feca:90b6/64 "

Drop the /64, try again. It is like pinging 127.0.0.1/8 - you don't include the mask.

----------

## boospy

Thank you for your help, now it works great.  :Smile:  DHCP6 I'll just have to watch.

Greetings

boospy

----------

